# 28 weeks - 95th centile



## hellbell84 (May 1, 2014)

ok im freaking out majorly. bubs currently weighs 3lbs 12oz and the consultant today pretty much made me feel like garbage

my sugars are within range, but my consultant just said "im sorry, i dont really have anything else to say" as if i wasnt going to be able to carry him full term. i will be getting scans every week from now til d-day but my question is this...

has anyone experienced tragic outcomes if their bubs were in the 95th centile? what could go wrong? apart from him being larger obviously

anyone in similar boat, i would love to hear from as i dont know what else to do, i feel like a failure (last HB1ac was 60, that was at 12 weeks preg, so not great but 100 times better than it would have been if i wasnt preg)

part of me doesnt want to keep going to the consultant appointments if they keep making me feel like i am not trying and that its completely my fault bubs is big

i am testing 8+ times a day and correcting accordingly so what else do they want me to do?!!??!!?!?!?


----------



## AlisonM (May 1, 2014)

I'm sorry, I wasn't diabetic when I was cooking mine. I don't know what to suggest for you, but I'm sure some of the other ladies will have some ideas though. Maybe you need a new consultant?


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2014)

I'm sorry you have been made to feel this way  I admit to no knowledge whatsoever, but I have read others here say that their babies were measured as big but the information turned out to be incorrect. Hopefully someone will be along to share their own experiences and give you some peace of mind.

And for what it's worth, I am sure you are doing your absolute best for your little one {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 1, 2014)

I'm sorry your consultant couldn't offer you any reassurrances  I would feel upset too!

I know someone who's baby measured in the 90's on the centile charts to varying degrees in her pregnancy (non D), her baby was a little larger than average weighing 9lbs at birth but was perfectly healthy and remains a healthy "average" sized kid, imo. Labour was normal too. It too made her anxious both about the birth and the health of her child. 

It might be that you would have a baby that was measuring bigger than the average (50th centile) if you didn't have diabetes i.e it's in yours and partners genes.

The growth scans and charting are not 100% accurate and they can fluctuate too, it can depend on the way the baby is lying sometimes. Why not have a chat with your midwife about it. It may also help to reassure you to go on some pregnancy boards/ forums - I'm sure there will be plenty of other women in the same boat.


----------



## hellbell84 (May 1, 2014)

Ok thanks. Appreciate the replies. Im aware that im a big girl but she made it aound like I have made things worse by having a large baby. What other complications could there be apart from his size?! He was high in every measurement. His head is large his femur, his abdomen too... felt like a failure xx


----------



## AlisonM (May 1, 2014)

I'm reminded of something I heard in a talk about genetics. It seems if the mother's genes are dominant then the baby may be small, but if it's the father's genes that dominate then you could have a large baby. Is there a history of big babies in your OH's family perhaps?


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 1, 2014)

hellbell84 said:


> Ok thanks. Appreciate the replies. Im aware that im a big girl but she made it aound like I have made things worse by having a large baby. What other complications could there be apart from his size?! He was high in every measurement. His head is large his femur, his abdomen too... felt like a failure xx



You are not a failure by any means, I'm sure if they were concerned about his development they would have discussed this as well as strategies to assist you. You are doing well to control your BG's ( bet the consultant wouldn't find it easy !!) Keep at it and don't be put off by this one consultant putting you down.


----------



## grainger (May 1, 2014)

Hi,

I'm so sorry you are being made to feel like a failure - that shouldn't happen, your consultants and midwives should be supportive not critical. 

Pregnancy with diabetes is really tough and I know I felt there was incredible pressure at times to ensure that everything was ok. BUT... You can only do your best to keep your blood sugar levels good and be healthy. Try not to let this stress you out as stress won't help you.

Finally, my mum recently told me that my brothers head measured in the 99th percentile and my brother is absolutely fine! 

I'd maybe speak to your diabetes team who should be able to provide some further advice and maybe consider seeing if you can change consultants?

I hope you are feeling better soon and the rest of the pregnancy goes smoothly for you x


----------



## AlisonF (May 2, 2014)

Its interesting you say baby is big all over. My understanding is that babies who are big due to diabetes are generally big around the abdomen where they lay down all the extra fat. It could just be that you're just made to have bigger (perfectly healthy) babies.

Also bear in mind that the percentiles represent "normal" babies. So if you laid out 100 babies who would all be classed as being a healthy size, yours would be number 95. Still on the normal/healthy whatever you want to call it scale and plenty of non diabetic mothers have babies that size.

You're doing a great job. Keep controlling your BGs, keep going to the appointments even though they're driving you mad and try not to worry. xxx


----------



## hellbell84 (May 2, 2014)

thanks for the advice folks

i was wondering what other damage could happen to a baby who is larger than they should be? kidneys, liver etc was all "normal" but was just wondering if anyone has experienced any other complications whilst having a chubbalicious bubs?

thank you again for your support, sounds silly but it does help to hear you say such positive things!

xxxx


----------



## Tina63 (May 4, 2014)

Just a random comment here, but personally I would be far more concerned if my baby was in the bottom 5% rather than top 5%.  Are you and your husband average height and weight? I look after young children and you really do see all shapes and sizes but taller children tend to come from taller than average parents and vice versa. Sounds like your consultant needs a lesson in bedside manner! It sounds like you are taking pregnancy very seriously. Keep on exactly as you are. I'm sure your baby will be just fine.


----------



## hellbell84 (May 6, 2014)

hi tina, im a bit short and chunky, he is tall and well built (i wouldnt say fat) but i agree with you, they do need to be a bit careful with how they word things to us preg folk...plus if every baby was perfect weight and height, we'd all be clones of one another

went to see anaethastist today and she couldnt have been any nicer, said that yes i am carrying extra timber but so is she and that she just needed to check she could get into my veins and back ok. she wasnt preaching and she knew that i am trying to get sugars under control, so a bit of positivity has boosted me a bit

has anyone had to get induced at 36 weeks, as this was brought up today?

thanks again for all your replies x


----------

